# Holden Beach NC pool/patio/deck on boat canal



## Holden BeachBum (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new on this forum, but I thought some of you might be interested to see some photos of the backyard redo we're almost done with at our house in Holden Beach, NC.

We're fortunate enough to have a modest house in a very cool spot, fronting the Intracoastal waterway in the front and a boat canal in the back. Until this year our back yard was pretty much a mess, but now I think it's going to be pretty nice, once we get it done this spring.

It's not a pure DIY, since I contracted out the pool, patio and deck, but I did do the fence myself. Is general contracting myself an okay thing to post here?

Anyway, *here are the photos*, if you're interested....


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Great job! What's your address, we all want to pay you a visit and stay for a couple days..... which could turn into weeks. :laughing:

It really does look beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Barb


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That does look good. Quite the lift getting that pool over the house, I must say.

It's OK to post pics here you know, we really don't mind.

In fact, you get even more brownie points if you do.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks really good, how deep in the pool?


----------

